# newbie question



## bigun624 (May 11, 2005)

I'm sure this has been asked, but here goes. I ususally hang out in the slotcar forum have 2 ho scale portable tracks and a 1/43 portable track, which leads to my questions. I use my tracks for birthday parties, cubscout events car showes and so forth. What would be the best mini rc to do birthday parties with? X mods, Mini z, Mini t, Micro t Or brp? would the larger 1/18 scale be better or the smaller scale. Want to make it portable and all of my slotcars are dirt track or nascar themed. Also a good radio system? I think I have a handle on track contruction from the previous post. thanks in advance for any help, hope I didn't open a can of worms. If you ask a quetion like this on the HO slotcar boards you start a war.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

IMHO and having looked into this a little myself. The BRP car is the way to go. It is virtually indestructable. Which is VERY IMPORTANT in the venue in which you are going to venture.

As far as radio systems, keep it simple. Remember who your clientel is going to be. I think Futaba has a system the includes transmitter, rcvr, servo and an ESC with reverse. We have been RACING the BRP's on AA nimh that we get from WAL-MART. You will need at least 2 packs of batteries per car and 1 charger per car. Put everything in with connectors that way it is easier to repair on site. You may even want to have a spare car or two, just in case.

I think BRP even makes a rental kit. Check with BRP to get the particulars.

Oh yeah, the track. We run on a plywood surface painted with the grip paint and now the grip stuff has worn off and we still have plenty of traction. Try to stay away form making a track with a carpet covering. That is only going to cause you headaches and more maintenance in the long run.
Good Luck.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

There are many rental tracks that use our cars. A good surface is the foam pad stuff they sell for floors. What is nice with thw SC18 rental car is that You can use regulare size radio gear.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

I have a NEWBIE question....


Do you have to run BRP motors in these cars, or do other aftermarkets fit?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

BRP motors in strock cars We do have a rear pod conversion for the big motors. The BRP stock motors are pretty fast.


----------

